# Silhouette Reflective Jacket



## eksai (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey, I have this product, and I'm just wondering what you guys think of it. It's a high visibility area reflective performance biking jacket. The reflectivity is worked into the fabric so that you don't have to deal with uncomfortable and ugly tape. 

It uses a snake skin reflective print, and outlines the human body, so that drivers can see the silhouette of a human being on the road. It comes in weather resistant modestly thick soft shell fabric, or an ultra quick dry, thin, water resistant polyester fabric. 

You won't be able to find it anywhere else. Would you buy one? It would really help with my marketing research. Just give a thumbs up if u like what you see.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

No. Not my style. 

The "snakeskin" look doesn't go well with lime green, IMO.


----------



## UnivegaRVR (Dec 18, 2009)

I would if I road in the dark.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

have any pix of the back?


----------



## eksai (Jan 24, 2011)

Creakyknees said:


> have any pix of the back?


Just like the front hip, the back has another two strips of reflectivity outlining the hips. Sorry, I don't have a pick of the back!


----------



## Jen_I_Am (Mar 30, 2010)

*Yes, please!!!*



eksai said:


> Hey, I have this product, and I'm just wondering what you guys think of it. It's a high visibility area reflective performance biking jacket. The reflectivity is worked into the fabric so that you don't have to deal with uncomfortable and ugly tape.
> 
> It uses a snake skin reflective print, and outlines the human body, so that drivers can see the silhouette of a human being on the road. It comes in weather resistant modestly thick soft shell fabric, or an ultra quick dry, thin, water resistant polyester fabric.
> 
> You won't be able to find it anywhere else. Would you buy one? It would really help with my marketing research. Just give a thumbs up if u like what you see.



That is a VERY sexy jacket!!! I want one!

Do they only come in green, or is pink an option?

Tres cool!


----------



## eksai (Jan 24, 2011)

Jen_I_Am said:


> That is a VERY sexy jacket!!! I want one!
> 
> Do they only come in green, or is pink an option?
> 
> Tres cool!



Haha, so far we only have lime yellow and neon red-orange, but you will be the first person I'll contact when it comes out in pink


----------



## Jen_I_Am (Mar 30, 2010)

*thanks for the quick response !*



eksai said:


> Haha, so far we only have lime yellow and neon red-orange, but you will be the first person I'll contact when it comes out in pink


I don't REQUIRE pink lol- I just bought a pink Orbea Onix Dama, and thought it would look nice with my white/pink saddle and this jacket. The colour is not a deal breaker, even tho pink is my favourite colour  ...

I have 3 other bikes (non-pink) and one more on order, so what you have in stock is perfectly fine, unless pink is on the near horizon.

I have to ask....can you ballpark me a price? Do you have a store or any other femme-fatale gear? And does the sizing run true? I wear a large in Zoot, but medium in Nike and Gore.

This will be PERFECT for the Wisconsin spring weather. The green will match my new car lol. And that jacket is sexy as h*** in any colour.

Thanks,
Jen :cornut:


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

It looks very nice but remember that cycling jackets is a very crowded market. It will be hard to break in.


----------



## Jen_I_Am (Mar 30, 2010)

*?*

I'm not trying to _sell_ some, I want to BUY one.


----------



## eksai (Jan 24, 2011)

Jen_I_Am said:


> I don't REQUIRE pink lol- I just bought a pink Orbea Onix Dama, and thought it would look nice with my white/pink saddle and this jacket. The colour is not a deal breaker, even tho pink is my favourite colour  ...
> 
> I have 3 other bikes (non-pink) and one more on order, so what you have in stock is perfectly fine, unless pink is on the near horizon.
> 
> ...




As of now, we are not going to be releasing it into the market, but we will keep you updated on the forum


----------

